# Light spinning reel?



## MiPikeGuy (Apr 30, 2014)

Looking for something around a 20 for light line on an UL for Panfish and light Bass action.

I bought 2 Quantum Accurist PT 20's last week but the bails binded up so I returned them. I'd like to stay under $100 if possible. 

Thanks


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 30, 2014)

Not really sure a UL for light bassing is good, but for panfish and crappie, I use a BPS crappiemax 750, 3BB IIRC, decent drag for BG & crappie. There is a larger model but have not used it, would assume it would work well. The 750 model is <$30.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Apr 30, 2014)

I have a medium that will handle 95% of my Bass fishing, just would like it to be strong enough for finesse type stuff and smaller cranks, and lighter line. The rod itself is more of a L than an UL, perhaps a little wimpy, but we don't get monster Bass here anyway, so the chances of it encountering anything over 4-5lbs are slim.

I'll check out the Crappiemaxx though, thank you!


----------



## Butthead (Apr 30, 2014)

On my UL and L setups, my personal favorite reel in terms of price for performance is the BPS Pro Qualifier PQ10. I use them on a 3' M action rod for tossing under cover and docks, a Shimano Sellus 6'6" UL, a Carbonlite L rod, and an ice fishing rod. I have used and own a few higher priced reels in that size but really can't notice a significant performance advantage over the Pro Qualifier.

Have you ever tried a ML spinning rod? I always take 2 with me on the boat. I keep them rigged with 6# or 8# line and they work great for light cranks, weightless plastics, and other finesse tactics.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Apr 30, 2014)

My main rod is a 7' St. Croix Mojo Bass ML, Fast tip, Tube/Grub rod with a Pflueger Supreme 35. I use my girlfriends Gander Mountain Guide Series, 7ML paired with a Pflueger President 35 occasionally too when she's not with me. I usually use 12-14 Powerpro because I fish a lot of cover for Pike and it enables me to straighten hooks. Those 2 rods throw almost everything we have from spoons, to cranks, to jigs. They work good for Pike/Bass/Walleye but the sensitivity isn't there for lighter stuff.

I also bring two older Fenwicks, one ML, and a MH. They've had the tips replaced though and are generally just used as back-ups or "dead-sticks" with live bait.

The UL's I bought are Gander Mountain Guide Series Classics, 7'. 2-6lb test, 1/16-1/4oz. They will probably see some light Trout action but mostly just panfish with light jigs, or small cranks for Crappies.


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 30, 2014)

I've pulled small to med sized cranks (largest would be a Bandit 200) for crappie on 8' B&M jig poles and 7' Shakespear graphite rods from WM both are L actions. I usually pull jigs/longline with these rods as well, and use the crappiemax 750, with 6# hi viz. I also use the 750 for single poling for crappie with a 5'6" rod under a float with 4#.


----------



## Butthead (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm having rod envy! I didn't know anyone made a 7' UL. 
So you're going to be throwing REALLY small baits. How's the backbone on that 7'er? I don't like wet noodle UL's for perch fishing.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Apr 30, 2014)

I was actually surprised by it, I was originally looking for a L and an employee dug it out for me. In my opinion it feels more like a L than an UL. Price wasn't bad either, I think $60, on sale for $44, +$4 for the replacement plan. We've had good luck with Gander rods before, now if only the ice would melt lol I don't like a wimpy rod either, ha

In all reality I'll rarely be throwing cranks with it, when we find the occasional group of aggressive Crappies we'll toss an x-rap. I'm sure 95% of the time they'll be rigged with some form of slip bobber rig while we cast with our main rods.


----------

